# good 1/4 mile times?



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, im kinda new here so cut me some slack. lol 
i have a 2003 Sentra SE-R and yea its a automatic. All I have is a AEM cai and my throttle is ported. I ran at the track: I'm not to sure if my times were descent 

R/T-.959 
60'-2.281 
1/8-10.0 
mph-69.60 
1/4-15.6
mph-86.97

can anyone tell me if they are descent times or not, i have no idea of what it runs stock i'v looked around but can't really find anything that is consistent of what people say. Thanks


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Well your gonna get slammed by a lot of these guys because this topic has been discussed over and over again but with that aside, thats a solid time for what you got done. My spec has CAI and i was runnin consistent 15.1's. Obviously with the automatic your gonna lose about 1/2 a sec or more so you seem to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

envyser said:


> Hey, im kinda new here so cut me some slack. lol
> i have a 2003 Sentra SE-R and yea its a automatic. All I have is a AEM cai and my throttle is ported. I ran at the track: I'm not to sure if my times were descent
> 
> R/T-.959
> ...


pretty good times for stock!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Look here....

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=79944

From what I can tell, your time would be one of the fastest Auto times listed.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

envyser said:


> Hey, im kinda new here so cut me some slack. lol
> i have a 2003 Sentra SE-R and yea its a automatic. All I have is a AEM cai and my throttle is ported. I ran at the track: I'm not to sure if my times were descent
> 
> R/T-.959
> ...


That's an EXCELLENT 1/4 mile time.

How did you get a 2.281 60' ?

My 60' killed the ET. My best run with IHE back in 1999 was:

60' 2.74
1/8 10.74
1/4 16.36
mph 87.23

Lew


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

That time is great for an auto w/ just intake and ported throttle, lol. Its a throttle body. So good in fact that I would like to call BS. :loser:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> That's an EXCELLENT 1/4 mile time.
> 
> How did you get a 2.281 60' ?
> 
> ...


you'd be disappointed lew, my QG sentra had a 2.43 60ft and 10.699 1/8th.........but you're turbo now, so it's all good.


yeah, I've got to wonder about this one myself....15.6? that's quite a lot better than even some manual SE-Rs....and we all know the auto uses more hp thru the driveline.......


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

yeah cause i have nothing better to do than make up times?!?! I'm gonna have my friend scan the time slip from the track tom. If mine is soo out there, than what do your cars run? and with what mods? BTW i know its a throttle body I just figured some of you would pick up and know what im talking about..... sorry!! And im not tryin to be bitch here but it's kinda stupid if ya just pull times outa your ass..... And again i'll post the time slips tom.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

15.6 is the best time ive seen for an se-r auto. theres a guy with intake, exhaust and pulley ran 16.0-16.1. when i had an se-r auto, i ran 16.1 with intake......now i have a spec........14.9!!! i/h/e/ks


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

I ran a 16 flat without the throttle BODY ported with just the intake and thats it, i dont get it either but that dosent mean too much cause there were spec v with intake exhaust and header that were runnin 16.4 im taking it as he had no clue on how to drive but besides that, i dont know what to say........


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SE-R autos aren't slow. That time is definately possible with a few mods. Were the stock Firestones used or something else?


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

Thank you, i have aftermarket rims on it but the tires are no namers, im not even exactly sure what they are.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Okay so you knocked four tenths off of you 1/4 w/ just a ported TB? Did you spray a 35 shot too b/c a ported TB is worth 2whp if your lucky. And yes there are a lot of guys that pull 1/4 mile time out of their asses. I know of SER's with I/H/E/KS that dont run 15.6 and dont try to give me the they cant drive crap. Its an auto.


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

when i said they cant drive i was referring to a spec v that was there at the track...........spec v's are stick. also the 16. flat was the first time i ever ran the car at the track. Yea ya know i failed to mention that i was runnin nitrous too, Ya know what whatever i'll post the time slip and then you can see


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

A time slip doesnt mean jack. I can post 12 second time slips from my WS.6 if I want and say my Spec V ran those times. A time slip doesnt prove that your car ran that time. Go look at the 1/4 mile times thread on B15. Jnaks has the fastest auto SER w/ a 15.55. That is not much quicker than your claimed times. He has header, exhaust, intake, pulley, KS grounded, weight reduction, etc. I find it hard to believe your car is almost as quick w/ just an intake and ported TB.


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

than what do u want me to do to shut you up then?


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Quit posting BS times.


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

dude screw you, bring your ass to NYIRP and watch me run it!!!!


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah no problem. I'll be right there


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

You really have issues, what would you make up times? is that why your bein such a dick??


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*Warning!*

Chill out, guys. I don't want to close this thread.

envyser, tell me how you launch your car to get those good 60' times. Do your tires spin off the line? I would have posted similar times with a 60' like yours.

Lew


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Why the hell would I make up times? You see my time in my sig. It sucks. If I was going to make up times my sig would say 14.3 @ 96 but I dont make up times.


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

well why the hell would i make up times?.... so i could look cool in front of assholes like you? prolly not!!!


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

no, tires dont spin, at the track they have VHT so i think thats a big reason i dont spin, i rev it at about 1500 rpm and thats about it


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I launched the same way. I never ran my car when it was stock, but the exhaust mods on my car definitely made less low end power than stock. I would wager that my car would have had better a 60' when stock.

Lew


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

Its also alot cooler here then florida i dont think some people realize that, i mean the night i ran that it was like 45 out and no humidity. If i can i'll try and see if any of the guyz got it on video


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I just noticed that you have a 2003 SE-R. That makes a big difference. Your car has buckets more low end torque than my 2.0. With a few bolt-ons you should be in the 14s.

Lew


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

There are no bolt on auto SER's in the 14's. Manual SER's in the 14's are in short supply. W/ full bolt ons auto SER's are turning mid 15's. That is why I am diputing his claims. Your 200sx and his 03 SER are two completely different animals. I suggest both of you research what current generation auto SER's run in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## envyser (Apr 28, 2004)

what bolt on do u think would be needed>?


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Just in case you havent checked (which I know you havent) some of the fastest, most powerful Specs and SER's are nowhere other than here in armpit humid Florida.


----------



## SDA SC1 (May 2, 2004)

Okay all you uneducated people, I was a the track with her the day it happened. I had to rub my eyes a few times to believe it, but she did run a 15.6. I guess some of you haven't heard that atmospheric conditions do affect automotive performance. For instance YELLOWV, you live in Florida. All of your times will suck because you basically live in the tropics. The air is very thin and moist. Little to no room for expansion of oxygen. You see, there are a lot more oxygen particles in a column of 40 degree air than there are in a column of 80 degree air. Besides, racing in Florida you may as well be racing under water. I know it's hard to fathom that some stock automatic might be nearly as quick as your godly, holier than thou car that you hand crafted using only the finest materials money can buy, but it is possible. Live with it, and just leave others alone. People have better things to do than post BS times. If you want the proof, come and see for yourself. If not, then just tape it shut okay? :dumbass:


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Changed your name huh?


----------



## SDA SC1 (May 2, 2004)

First message was logged in under the wrong name. My bad.


----------



## SDA SC1 (May 2, 2004)

Different person. She just uses the computer at our shop also. I forgot to log her out before I came on.


----------



## Chrispel (May 2, 2004)

YELLOWV said:


> Just in case you havent checked (which I know you havent) some of the fastest, most powerful Specs and SER's are nowhere other than here in armpit humid Florida.


So you are trying to say that her times are BS and that your big yellow banana is so fast? You live in FL, which means your times are going to be different then the times from someone living in a different climate. If you knew anything about cars you wouldn't waste your money on a Apexi SAFCII since you don't have the mods necessary to take advantage of it when it has been tuned on a dyno. So before you open your :dumbass: mouth and talk shit about peoples times why don't you open a book and read about the effects of temperature on a engine and how it will change your 1/4 times.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

How many times will you register w/ different user names to try to support your incorrect point? The point is we are both at sea level so our conditions will not be that much out of line based on heat and humidity. There are Specs down here with similar mods to mine running low 14's in this humid wheather. So what is your point? It could be 0 humidity and 50 degrees and an auto SER w/ intake and TB is NOT going to go a 15.6. You obvioulsly dont know anything about cars b/c an SAFC has made 8whp on every full bolt on Spec I have seen when dyno tuned. You really need to learn ablut your car before you pretend to know about it. I am not basing my opinion of your 1/4 times based on Florida cars. I am basing it on times of cars across the country. But I guess that Buffalo wheather has turned your auto SER to the fastest in the country. The fastest SER I have seen is a manual that runs 14.7. Guess where that car is? Florida BITCH!!!


----------



## SDA SC1 (May 2, 2004)

Wow, you really need to chill out. You better watch your back because Charlie might be after you, or big brother is looking over your shoulder. Get off the crack rock and wake up. My name is John, I live in buffalo, I am an A level technician and I went to school for automotive specializing in engine performance. I have a degree. Not to mention I build sport compact cars for a hobby. I own a 1997 Saturn SC1 that runs mid 15's with few mods and I've had a hand in build three other ones one of which is running mid 14's all motor and high 12's on NOS. I know more about engine performance than you ever will so live with it. I'm not ENVYSER I'm also no Chrispel. This is not a conspiracy, we are three different people that hate morons with nothing better to do than rip other people apart. If you want a web board like that might I suggest www.ubrf.org. You'd be the man there. Have fun with your delusions. I know I love the voices in my head that tell me my car's fast.

Hey, if you really want a conspiracy theory maybe the track is posting wrong times for us just to make us feel better about our slow cars! Wow, imagine that.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

YELLOWV said:


> There are no bolt on auto SER's in the 14's. Manual SER's in the 14's are in short supply. W/ full bolt ons auto SER's are turning mid 15's. That is why I am diputing his claims. Your 200sx and his 03 SER are two completely different animals. I suggest both of you research what current generation auto SER's run in the 1/4 mile.


You're right, I haven't researched the 2.5 auto 1/4 times. They never interested me before. Please give us some links.

Lew


----------



## Chrispel (May 2, 2004)

YELLOWV said:


> How many times will you register w/ different user names to try to support your incorrect point? The point is we are both at sea level so our conditions will not be that much out of line based on heat and humidity. There are Specs down here with similar mods to mine running low 14's in this humid wheather. So what is your point? It could be 0 humidity and 50 degrees and an auto SER w/ intake and TB is NOT going to go a 15.6. You obvioulsly dont know anything about cars b/c an SAFC has made 8whp on every full bolt on Spec I have seen when dyno tuned. You really need to learn ablut your car before you pretend to know about it. I am not basing my opinion of your 1/4 times based on Florida cars. I am basing it on times of cars across the country. But I guess that Buffalo wheather has turned your auto SER to the fastest in the country. The fastest SER I have seen is a manual that runs 14.7. Guess where that car is? Florida BITCH!!!


Hey ass pirate I am a different person then the 2 top people! If you still think we are the same person why dont you ask the mod to check and see if there is a difference in the IP address we are coming in from.

I was at the track when she ran that time. Oh boy watch out for the 8HP made from the Apexi. I know how the Apexi works and have installed 3 of them. There are many cars that come from the factory that run better times then what they got out of them during testing. When she ran that time there was very little humidity and the temp was a lot lower then what you would ever see in FL. I know a lot about my car! When your car runs the 1/4 in 10's you can talk about knowing your car! I drive the Sentra in the winter.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Heres a link to some Spec and SER 1/4 times.
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=79944 

What do you guys sit around and talk crap about stuff you dont know about for a living? I have worked on cars for over 15 years and probably know more than all of you put together. If you think 8whp is nothing on a 4 cylinder motor you obviously know nothing and for the other guy to say you dont know your car unless it runs 10's is plain ignorant. You all (I still think your the same one loser) come on here and quote the best ever times for a car w/ those mods and expect everyone to belive you. Go back to building your monster 14-15 second Saturns and STFU. And I dont think my car is fast. Not my Sentra at least.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Please, stop your bickering. envyser says she ran those times, and I can believe that. YELLOWV says he has never seen times that quick for that car, and I can believe that, too. You both believe you are right. We know where you stand, and flaming each other won't achieve anything. 

You're in my playground, here, so play nice.

Lew


----------



## Chrispel (May 2, 2004)

Don't hate because my car will eat your car. I have seen a 12HP gain from the apexi on a Saturn that will also eat your yellow banana.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a Camaro if your Saturn is so fast


----------



## Chrispel (May 2, 2004)

I'm not flaming. It just pisses me off when someone thinks they know it all. Just because you haven't seen the same gains don't mean that it is not possible. I saw her run that time and so did SC1_SDA.


----------



## Chrispel (May 2, 2004)

I also have a Camaro. 86 IROC Z-28 with motor swap and a lot of nitrous. :loser:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's a link to some Spec V and SE-R 1/4 mile times:

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=23046

A stock SE-R manual:
Monsoon - 2.460 60', [email protected] 91.90mph('02 SE-R, radium) Stock

Based on this I believe that a stock 2.5 auto could get in the 15s.

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Lew, I've ridden in an auto SER.....low end sucks. The auto eats power from that engine like you wouldn't believe. I know it's quick, but you're talking, 130-135whp in the auto.....with a lousy (thanks nissan  ) tranny....i don't see it making into the 15s, especially that low, without full bolt ons and cams.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

anyways, there's enough bickering in this thread. Tell you what. Post the slip, and we'll believe. Plain and simple. I'm not saying I'm sure it didn't happen....but in this community, we've come to not believe things until we see phyiscal proof. You'll soo understand.

So when you get the slip, please make a new thread to post it in. I will make sure there's no bs posts in that thread.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I guess I need an education. A stock SE-R manual turned a 15.2 and there are a bunch of Spec Vs with just an intake in the low 15s. I figure that auto should be about 0.5 sec slower.

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that manual SER that pulled a 15.2 is one of a rare few.


----------

